# What dart related presents are you receiving



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Im wondering what other people are getting for Christmas or the holidays that are dartfrog related. My mom is getting me a 3rd 48" bakers rack. Bought myself 5 mints, a pair of gold dust bastis and a 37 gal for my mints. I love Christmas.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Well unfortunately my first Christmas in the hobby I will be receiving no dart related presents because we planned to go to Disneyland instead of giving gifts this year. Definitely a bummer because I could really use a big haul of ghostwood and some light fixtures for my tanks.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

JJhuang said:


> Im wondering what other people are getting for Christmas or the holidays that are dartfrog related. My mom is getting me a 3rd 48" bakers rack. Bought myself 5 mints, a pair of gold dust bastis and a 37 gal for my mints. I love Christmas.


I got a pair of Caynarachi Valley imis. They actually arrived today!! Also basically everything else needed to build a viv for them.

Still saving my 29 gallon for the leucs when you decide to ship them. Hope we have a short winter.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I did get my self a pair of blue jeans until they went missing. Hopefully Ill get them back in time!!!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Vermfly said:


> Well unfortunately my first Christmas in the hobby I will be receiving no dart related presents because we planned to go to Disneyland instead of giving gifts this year. Definitely a bummer because I could really use a big haul of ghostwood and some light fixtures for my tanks.


Its also my first xmas in the hobby. Its pretty exciting that ill have more room for more frogs.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

rcteem said:


> Well I did get my self a pair of blue jeans until they went missing. Hopefully Ill get them back in time!!!


Went missing? shipping error?


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Early present from my parents of a bakers rack and lights. And I guess the intermedius I got for myself could be considered for Christmas. Good haul this year!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

building 2 new 20 verts and my girlfriend isn't complaining! merry christmas to meeee. gotta find inhabitants at the reptile super show in january.

i'm definitely getting imis in one of them. the other, not so sure yet. i really want a group of leucs, but i dunno how much they'd like the 20 vert.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Gifts and From Who

Herp Keeper Plus - Girlfriend

Mist King Starter System - Mom and Dad

Mini Jet 404 - Brother 

36 HO Coralife t5 - Mom and Dad

FF Media and cups - Mom and Dad

Kaz Humidifier - Mom and Dad

Digital aquatics ALC and 2 Moonlight PODS - Mom and Dad

46 gal bowfront - Myself 

fluval 105 - myself


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

rcteem said:


> Well I did get my self a pair of blue jeans until they went missing. Hopefully Ill get them back in time!!!


I thought the person admitted and arrangements were made for them to be returned! Sucks that they still haven't come through!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

eldalote2 said:


> Early present from my parents of a bakers rack and lights. And I guess the intermedius I got for myself could be considered for Christmas. Good haul this year!


Gota love bakers racks lol.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

btcope said:


> building 2 new 20 verts and my girlfriend isn't complaining! merry christmas to meeee. gotta find inhabitants at the reptile super show in january.
> 
> i'm definitely getting imis in one of them. the other, not so sure yet. i really want a group of leucs, but i dunno how much they'd like the 20 vert.


I should be attending with Southbay Tropical. So hopfully see you there. We will be bringing a few frogs. And if all fails. Brian, Dane, EricM, Andre, Jason and a few others are in LA area and have tons of frogs to choose from.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Chris155hp said:


> Gifts and From Who
> 
> Herp Keeper Plus - Girlfriend
> 
> ...


Someones got good family and GF. haha congrats. All I get from my gf is 
"why are you getting more!?!?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm getting...acceptance! My wife isn't kicking me and the frogs out! 
"Just ONE group this time honey, I promise!" sure turned into 8 and counting in a hurry!
Doug


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I bought myself a giant piece of malaysian driftwood for a 60 gallon display tank I'm setting up (just finished the false bottom for it too. w00t!)

I'm really hoping to coerce some loved ones into buying me a 24x18x18 exo terra for the group of lowland fants I'm getting next year. And maybe an 18 cube for a pair of frogs I'm hoping to get next year.

I'm also collaborating with a friend on setting up a tank for some tree frogs I'm getting next year.

I was always taught that Christmas was a time for giving, not getting. Anyone _giving_ any Christmas presents that are PDF related? I gave a rather large benedicta tadpole (has back legs and everything) to a local frogger friend as a big fat thank you for the help he's given me over the years.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

JJhuang said:


> Someones got good family and GF. haha congrats. All I get from my gf is
> "why are you getting more!?!?


I got the same thing from my gf but it went more like "Why the hell would you want poisonous frogs in your house? Are you TRYING to kill youself?" I know there not poisonous captive but not matter what I tell her she is convinced that when I get my leucs they're gunna kill me.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I got a pair of Leucs from my mom, and a rack system. My christmas Present to me will be a trio of variabilis from the Repticon show Jan 8 in Concord (Charlotte). I also got a couple of fairly decent tanks ( both like 30 something gallons, but odd measurements) and 1 stand, plus all the stuff that goes with a fishtank, including lights, for 40 bucks, froma coworker the other day. More tanks mean more empty space to put frogs in.....I'm also asking for cash from other family members for the trio, plus I will put some of my paycheck into it as well, hehe.


----------



## paintballislife (Apr 14, 2010)

Bought myself a 18x24 zoomed. Some wood and all the clay to get started on it. Got all the wood in last night. Maybe ill con the gf into gwtting me some leucs

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I got money only... which I'll be saving for Frog Day in May to hopefully buy a Protean tank and a nice pair/group of frogs


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

My husband (who swore he wouldn't buy me anything that had anything to do with frogs) told me yesterday that he planned on picking up a couple of "little blue ones" (azureus) for me this weekend.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm getting some Suriname cobalts for a late Xmas present


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I was given several HUNDRED Dwarf White Isopods by a Gentleman here on the board whom I have never met, nor even spoken with before!! He also gave me a nice sized starter culture of Spanish Orange Isopods! My wife says we should call him Santa Frog. I'm not going to mention his name as I don't want to be responsible for a million private messages to him. My good sir, I thank you!

I also just received a few nominant Imitator Tads (Alex Sens line) from another gentleman here on the board. This was from someone just up the road from me but we had also never met. We had exchanged a few private messages. To you I also bid a Merry Christmas and thank you very much!

I must agree with Smack, however. Isn't it more important what are you GIVING for Christmas? I am giving to my brother, a custom built (by me) 33 gallon Viv to get him started in Azureus. They'll be his first frogs. I'm also giving bells and whistles...ff cultures, springtails, isopods, clippings of my favorite plants, and some cork bark.
Doug


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well this is going to the best Christmas ever! 
I am getting a 18x18x24 zoo-med.
A bunch of different supplies and best of all my FIRST DARTS!!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Dātokaeru56;535166 said:


> not matter what I tell her she is convinced that when I get my leucs they're gunna kill me.


Well, in her defense, if they don't kill _you_ then they'll definitely kill your bank account. I know I die a little inside every time I look at mine.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm getting myself a new apartment.........so I can have terrariums all over the place without hearing any complaints


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Man, I didn't even think of asking for dart related stuff. However, I think if I did, they would have NO CLUE what to buy. I should keep this in mind for next year!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

im hopefully getting two T&B aurutases early next week


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Just got my secret santa gift today. 32 oz of gorilla glue woot! woot! One of the only hobbies that someone would be glad to get foaming glue to glue down wood and "mud"


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> I was given several HUNDRED Dwarf White Isopods by a Gentleman here on the board whom I have never met, nor even spoken with before!! He also gave me a nice sized starter culture of Spanish Orange Isopods! My wife says we should call him Santa Frog. I'm not going to mention his name as I don't want to be responsible for a million private messages to him. My good sir, I thank you!
> Doug


What makes you think we all won't PM you to 'pay it forward' with those free isopods? .... 

i will say that what i REALLY want for a dart related xmas present is for my azureus male (i think) to get off his blue butt and start singing to that young lady who appears to be full of eggs. I swear the other day I saw her follow him for a bit and reach up onto his back when he stopped hopping. No evidence of further breeding activity though... I'm about to dust my melanogasters with crushed viagra! (kidding, unless you think it'd work)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

btcope said:


> What makes you think we all won't PM you to 'pay it forward' with those free isopods? ....


Did I say several hundred? I don't know how that happened. I meant, uhh, several. Yeah! That's it...several isopods!
Seriously though, I believe in paying it forward. I have already offered Vivlover10 a starter culture as he is in a situation where he wants Varaderos but his parents won't let him springtails. I know, weird. But I figured he could really use them now! Anybody else will have to wait till I get them established. I have 10 vivs to get them established in first, and probably 4 more vivs soon. So if you want to pm me in 6 months, go right ahead. I will be paying it forward. Locals can hit me up and I'll see what I can do.
Doug


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Well my Hanukkah present to myself was a pair of blue jeans. Also got a pair of reticulated auratus... Pretty happy with the additions


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

For Hanukkah/Christmas I got myself some Cobalts (thanks George!) and Azureus (thanks Jeremy!), a 10 gallon vert kit and found a new distributor for Turface (let the builds commence!). My hubby is super awesome and got me the book I've wanted - Poison Frogs- Biology, Species & Captive Husbandry, by Loatters, Jungfer, Henkel, and Schmidt! I can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I getting a frog room finally after I move out of the dump I'm currently in.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

My Mancreeks gave me 5 tadpoles (that I know of) for xmas.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

4 Campana Auratus, A fine spot male Azureus, and A FROG ROOM!! WHOOHOO! It gives a whole new meaning to the term "man cave." I'm pumped.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like my benedicta decided to start breeding for the Christmas season. They've been on a hiatus since changing them from a trio to a group.

Also my southern variabilis are finally getting busy.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

fleshfrombone said:


> I getting a frog room finally after I move out of the dump I'm currently in.


EPIC Ryan better have more videos of your frogs pissing off the wife


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

working on getting the following as presents for myself (from santa!);
m. montana
r. lamasi std
d. auratus
p. terribilis

james


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm doing a 29 gallon paularium for my family this xmas I just need
PLants
filter
heater
false bottom stuff 
cork
driftwood
and 6 fire belly toads I'm putting in it
sorry no dart frogs yet low on money


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm jealous! I don't think I'm getting really anything dart frog related  feel free to all pitch in and give me a little something  lol


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

My parents financed a purchase from Shawn Harrington for Christmas. 3 unsexed adult Yellow Belly Pumilio! Great little frogs! Also was fortunate to tour his collection and see some things I've never seen besides in pictures!

I've never owned Pumilio so it was a goal of mine..these won't be the last for sure! Next time I want something bright red! Being that they're green, they blend in so they're hard to find! haha


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DJboston said:


> My parents financed a purchase from Shawn Harrington for Christmas. 3 unsexed adult Yellow Belly Pumilio! Great little frogs! Also was fortunate to tour his collection and see some things I've never seen besides in pictures!
> 
> I've never owned Pumilio so it was a goal of mine..these won't be the last for sure! Next time I want something bright red! Being that they're green, they blend in so they're hard to find! haha


Sweet! Time to switch to red and purple broms so you can see them better!
Doug


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Great idea doug!!! I set-up a heavily planted ten gallon for them as it's all I can fit since space is tight and I can only keep under 10 species total...My mistake was using all green plants haha! They're very cool frogs though and pretty bold. I rarely see all three at once though as I'm sure when one is just standing behind some leaf litter they are basically invisible to me...unless they're right out in view without obstruction. I'll have to drive to black jungle after christmas and hand pick all colored plants and re-do their tank a bit.

D


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well just found out my parents secretly got me a 18x18x24 zoomed for Christmas!  this will be my second one now, can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

I bought myself some Protean Terrariums  I cant wait to get them! Should be here in Feb.


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

My vents gave me 4 eggs  Hopefully these ones will be good!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I got myself an orange lamasi froglet, and a 12X12X18 ZooMed which was on sale at Petsmart. Its my first front opening tank.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I got a backpack sprayer, and Zoomed mag clips


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

the family got me a zoomed reptifogger, and it is awesome!


----------



## mortal (Oct 9, 2010)

I got a wall for Christmas! I built a rack and bought as many exo's as I could fit on it. One of the exo's (18x18x24) was damaged in shipping and the final one (24x18x18)is established and waiting to be moved.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

My Vanzolinii gave me a tad!!!  We cant find where the eggs are, but they sure are laying!! We took a minute to change out all the water so they have plenty of fresh water.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

I got a glass cutter (just cut out a glass top with it ) and some kitty litter for my first clay BG viv.


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

i got 1 zoomed fogger and 2 flukers thermo and humidifier thigs plus 2 leucumelas and $100 for enything extra


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I got a Lumix digital camera so I could take pictures of my frogs.... My little brother ran off with his camera with the macro lens and he's now in South Korea... needed something for myself....


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

EOS 60D to take photos of my frogs with and my own frog room jeff and teddy you know what im talking about
-scotty


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

The holidays just kept getting better for me (sorry I'm posting again!). We came home from dinner last night and found 2 clutches from our leucs. Looks like we definitely have two 2.1 trios


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

My holiday has been going ok, first I now have 130 saved and only saw 3 people. This is because my little cusin had a secure right when she got of bed so she didn't even get to see or even open her presents. My aunt and uncle stayed over night with her so they couldn't come over our house to talk and have fun. I also got a 18x18x24 Zoo-Med and an exo terra vine for it with tons of dart frog books, from my little brother I got a can of great stuff. All my aunts on my dads side are really interested in this vivarium and dart frog business. That means I have to send photos and videos of the viv and darts.


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I got some mancreeks a couple weeks ago as a early gift to myself and they turned out to be a pair, got my first clutch from them already. 
also found some more eggs in my basti's viv, super stoked.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

4 more mints (in hand) 

now to get the montana shipped, and find the s-lam, auratus, and retics....

james


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I got 200$... that was obviously intended to go towards frogs. And my leucs which where my first frogs almost a year ago laid their first clutch on the 23rd, it was bad, but they're trying!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

My wife made me a 2011 calender with pictures of my own frogs! Very cool!
Oh yeah and my new pair of WC Cristabols laid they're first clutch of 7 eggs on Christmas night


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vugger#1 said:


> My wife made me a 2011 calender with pictures of my own frogs! Very cool!
> Oh yeah and my new pair of WC Cristabols laid they're first clutch of 7 eggs on Christmas night


What a great present from your wife!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

vugger#1 said:


> My wife made me a 2011 calender with pictures of my own frogs! Very cool!
> Oh yeah and my new pair of WC Cristabols laid they're first clutch of 7 eggs on Christmas night


That's great! You just might have to keep her around a while!
Doug


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

vugger#1 said:


> My wife made me a 2011 calender with pictures of my own frogs! Very cool!
> Oh yeah and my new pair of WC Cristabols laid they're first clutch of 7 eggs on Christmas night


That is so very cool and thoughtful. What a great idea. 
I wish I had gotten some frogs...but I didn't. However my mom made me some hand towels with embroidered dart frogs on them. They are quite cool. I got a blue towel with an azureus on it and a green towel with a green and black auratus on it. Very handy as my hands are always dirty and in need of a hand towel.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh wait, I did get a HD flip video recorder. I plan on using that to take videos of frogs. Maybe I'll be making frog porn?


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

My girlfriend got me a really evil dead looking leather bound journal to keep all my dart frog notes. Took a while to switch it over but way cool!


----------

